

This is how Apple’s top secret product development process works - anactofgod
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/01/24/this-is-how-apples-top-secret-product-development-process-works/

======
anactofgod
One thing the article hints at but doesn't state overtly (the book probably
does), is that another key strategic structural advantage Apple has over other
companies of scale is that all of the P&L responsibilities reside ONLY at the
CFO-level. No "business unit owner" below the CFO office has to account for
his/her unit's profitability or losses.

What this means is Apple has the flexibility to allocate (or deallocate)
resources much easier than other companies of similar size; make investments
and have people working on developing future capabilities without having to
worry about whether those efforts are immediately (or ever) profitable
(ahem...AppleTV...ahem); realign business units and incentive structures to
remove conflicting internal interests; and kill off a cash cow in favor of
What's Next.

